# Sevin dust for lice, how to apply



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

i have lice on the birds. how do i applicate the seven on the birds?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I recommend getting another person to help you. One tohold the bird, while to apply the dust. Be sure not to get it in its eye, or mouth.

I put some in a bowl....and then apply with my hands.Be sure to get under the wings, near the but, underside of the bird, and lots on neck and head....Don't forget the tail feathers. Just be sure to get all over, and then clean the loft or cage very well.

-Hilly


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks.. would it be ok to dust the loft and perches and sweep the 7 in ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

adamant said:


> thanks.. would it be ok to dust the loft and perches and sweep the 7 in ?


Yes, you can do that. I keep the dust in a small can with a powder puff. The puff works great to apply it to the bird. If you don't have one, then cotton balls work well too. Make sure to keep it away from the face. Mostly get under the wings and tail, some on the back and tummy. They have sprays that work good for the perches or boxes. Mostly though, they should be on the birds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

adamant said:


> i have lice on the birds. how do i applicate the seven on the birds?


You may want to try Sevin Spray or Scalex rather than the powder. Just a personal preference in terms of inhaling powder....once the spray is dry, it's air borne capabilities are diminished. You might also want to think about putting bath salts in their bathing water as this should
help to irradicate feather parasites in general. Also, Ivomec or Moxidectin (Scatt) will get all blood sucking parasites, but only after they've had their first bite.

fp


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

A friend of mine has a hand cranked blower that is very effective in dusting an entire loft with sevin dust.
I reccommend chasig the birds into the flight first and temporarilly removing young birds.
Keith


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just "sevened" my birds....It made them pink and they are NOT happy about it. I was getting dirty looks and %$#@-OFF coos until I filled the grit cup and left. LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did it make them pink?


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

seven has a sort of pinkish hue. It's especially visible when applied to white homers...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

White homers. Okay, got it!


----------

